# Where some products Price raise at Shoptemp.



## R4DS-DS (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, Thanks support Shoptemp at the past months.

Because shoptemp not allowed to use Paypal payment getway, we need to use this new getway, Alertpay, Some Members should have used it at before.

Payment Getway Just a tools for shopping, So no matter is Paypal Or Alertpay,, Shoptemp awayles trust buyers, You can get refund, exchange.

Alertpay charge more transfer Fee than Paypal, so we need Raise Acekard 2i, DSTWO Price.

Acekard, DSTWO And EZ Limited Stock, and now we only offer Express shipping for it during the Xmas Shopping Season, When this cards sold out, Shoptemp will never sold Flash Cards any more..

What's will be Shoptemp at future? We are thinking about it, and we are sure you will like it when the new version released, thanks very much.


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 5, 2010)

Umm... Please speak English.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Umm... Please speak English.



*Paypal isn't allowing people to buy "illegal products". And AlertPay does.
*Because AlertPay uses more transfer fees or whatever, they had to increase the price of some products.
*Acekard, DSTWO And EZ are limited stock, now I don't know if this means all Acekard cards and all EZ cards. And once they're gone, they're gone for good. But I don't know about the rest of the cards.
I'm curious though, can we still take our store credit out as payment if we're over $50.00?

Also, will you guys stock the CycloDS iEvolution at all?


----------



## R4DS-DS (Dec 5, 2010)

You still can use store credit~


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

But will we be able to take it out for spending money? Like before, when users reached $50.00 minimum in store credit, we could take it out as PayPal cash, is that still available or what?


----------



## R4DS-DS (Dec 5, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> But will we be able to take it out for spending money? Like before, when users reached $50.00 minimum in store credit, we could take it out as PayPal cash, is that still available or what?



Yes, you still can get money from Paypal.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

Great, I'm going to open a ticket right now and try to get my store credit out as paypal cash. Btw, I'm going to basically re-write your opening post so people can understand better, that alright with you?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 5, 2010)

Since flashcarts are now a limited stock set to clear, will you be adding a stock counter to these products?

It's a shame this had to happen.


----------



## sitton76 (Dec 5, 2010)

does this also include other cards such as R4s?
so your basicly saying that if we were to buy flash cards from you guys, we should do it soon.


----------



## Eric345 (Dec 5, 2010)

It sad that you have to use Express Shipping not others


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 5, 2010)

sitton76 said:
			
		

> does this also include other cards such as R4s?
> so your basicly saying that if we were to buy flash cards from you guys, we should do it soon.


Well, curiously their stock of R4s has run dry already.
Still got acekard and dStwo though.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 5, 2010)

What about other products, such as Dingoo? Can they still be shipped for free or is it express shipping until after the american holiday season?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 5, 2010)

R4DS-DS said:
			
		

> .....and we are sure you will like it when the new version released, thanks very much.




without flashcarts!? 

Yea RIGHT.

the reason for phasing out flashcarts is that "paypal" not accepting "illegal" purchases anymore is a bunch of crap

if this was true...ShopTemp would keep selling them through AlertPay...but when the stock is out...it's out...for good.

how come they won't receive more and just permanently use "AlertPay?"...

For some reason I'm not buying this story as I see other online DS Flashcart stores using paypal just fine...

I think the ESA and a "Cease and Desist" letter was involved, that ShopTemp is not telling us in fear of a fine of some sort to keep their mouth shut


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 5, 2010)

Without PayPal, nobody would buy the flashcarts anyway.
That's why.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

Sort of surprised though, because in some countries, Cards aren't illegal, while in some, they are. I guess there's no way to even it out huh?


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 5, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Without PayPal, nobody would buy the flashcarts anyway.
> That's why.


why they don't use Moneybookers ? it's as reliable and secured as Paypal


----------

